# POLL: Will You Vote for the Liberals.................



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jul 2007)

http://www.citynews.ca/ 

Will you vote for the Liberals in the upcoming election?

Absolutely
||||||
No Way
|||||||||||||
I'm undecided
|||||
I don't vote
||
Other
|

_Edit to update poll results 28/07/07@23:29_


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Jul 2007)

I just purged two pages of garbage from this thread.   The two posters in question know who they are and all I will say on this subject is ..knock it off!!


----------



## FastEddy (28 Jul 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I just purged two pages of garbage from this thread.   The two posters in question know who they are and all I will say on this subject is ..knock it off!!




I hope this doesn't come under the heading of Garbage ?   ;D

That's easy,  NO and this from a Lifetime Liberal Voter. I must confess, I certainly had a raised  eye brow about Mr Harper at first, but so far he's got my vote the next time around.

Lets face it, for a long time, no body could do worse than the Liberals. Now Mr Dion, God where do we find these people (out of 30 Milion).

Cheers.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (29 Jul 2007)

I certainly hope what I said earlier wasn't an offending post, so feel free to dump it if so, but I believe this poll is about the pending Ontario provincial election.

So, what's your opinion of Mr. McGuinty, Mr. Tory, and Mr. Hampton?


----------



## fraserdw (12 Dec 2007)

Is there anyone in the military that would vote for the Trudeauites?  Easier and more honourable to jump off a cliff.  But then again in the last Federal election there were 19 PMQs here displaying Green Party Signs!!!!


----------



## Steve_Rogers (26 Feb 2008)

Who wouldn't vote for the liberals, soldier?!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Feb 2008)

Steve_Rogers said:
			
		

> Who wouldn't vote for the liberals, soldier?!


Poll posted July 27/07;
Last post Dec 12/07.

Sorry, didn't mean to wake you up, and if you're here to troll, you won't be here long. Maybe you can explain your post?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Feb 2008)

Steve_Rogers said:
			
		

> Who wouldn't vote for the liberals, soldier?!



You heard of democracy right?


----------



## Marshall (27 Feb 2008)

Im finally 18, and unless conservatives do something stupid or liberals stop being war panzies. Im putting my fresh vote for Conservatives.


----------



## x-zipperhead (4 Mar 2008)

No, the liberals are train wreck.



			
				fraserdw said:
			
		

> Is there anyone in the military that would vote for the Trudeauites?



Here's an interesting article from the National post back in December.  

http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=141640

Apparently, according to the article, the senate committee on national defence did a study on defence spending from 1970-2007 and found Trudeau spent more of the nations tax dollars on the military than any government since him, including Mulroney's and Harper's governments.  The current government has made great strides in restoring some military capacity that was decimated under Cretien and Martin.  I did find this article interesting.


----------



## x-zipperhead (4 Mar 2008)

Oh, didn't look close enough to see this was an old thread.  Oh, well the article is still interesting....... :blotto:


----------



## fraserdw (4 Mar 2008)

Interesting article but.... In 1970 the military was getting all of it's "Trudeau" green Unification suits and turning in Army, RCN and RCAF uniforms.  No doubt that is where all the money was going!!!


----------



## sgf (4 Mar 2008)

That may very well be true, doesnt change the facts that it was a Liberal government that has spend the most money on defence.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Mar 2008)

sgf said:
			
		

> That may very well be true, doesnt change the facts that it was a Liberal government that has spend the most money on defence.



Not that hard to do, if they were the Party in power for the majority of the past forty years.

Although if we were to seriously crunch some numbers, as to percentages of GDP and the Budget that they committed to Defence, we may find that they have been reaping the "Peace Dividend" since the 1960's and constantly whittled down the budget for DND.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Mar 2008)

sgf said:
			
		

> That may very well be true, doesnt change the facts that it was a Liberal government that has spend the most money on defence.



Spending the most money on the military and spending the most on defence are two different things. The liberals spent lots on the military, but it made little difference in equipment and capability.


----------



## fraserdw (4 Mar 2008)

Concur, I started soldiering in 1980 and the equipment was .... welll....... less than the best.  Anyone remember 64 Pattern web gear?  1954 Trucks?  Grizzelies, cougars and bacon in a can?  Getting your jaw shaken off riding in the back of carrier (M113)?  Living with 2 of your least favorite people in a Lynx for 4 weeks?  The only new thing was the Leopard and they had some many restrictions on em you rarely saw them.  Ohhh and the pay 608 per month before everything else as a Pte., enough for 2 cartons of smokes and 2 good drunks a month once taxes, rations and quarters were taken out!!!  4 per room as the norm!  Making toast for the SNCO Mess at coffee breaks and serving wine in the officer's mess every second Saturday night.  Washing carriers because there simply was nothing else to do!  Love to know where all that Liberal money went!!!


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (3 Apr 2008)

Not a chance.

Yes, Dion has integrity and is a smart man. Dont judge the guy on his poor(but improving) english

I wont vote for him on the issues:

-He's a staunch federalist. and I am not
-He's against Conservative spending on the military, But I am for Conservative Military Spending
-He's against lowering taxes, and I am not

Personally, I would have voted conservative, but Harper betrayed my province on equalization, so i dunno. My intern suppurt is for the Newfoundland and Labrador First Party


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (3 Apr 2008)

Yeah, as said before the military began to fall into disrepair during Trudeaus regime. Percentage of GNP spent on the forces continually went down in the 70's under trudeau.
My dad was in "Mobile Cmmand" then, and he said they had old equipment from the 50's and on exercises they couldnt fire blanks, so they had to run around on exercise yelling "Bang Bang". When Trudea comes up my dad goes on on how he starved the military, and said he was there

The liberals had to start to update the forces in the late 70's-early80's kit wise, so they had to get new tanks, guns, etc etc because the stuff they had was ridicously out of date. They need to mass buy instead of spreading it out over successive governments (as dief and pearson didnt need to replace that much equipment under their reign). Also, the Liberals were in power for like 16/17 years.


Chretien just continued where trudeau left off and simply showed indifference, and to add insult to injury he sent the forces all over the place, and it wasnt till martn that the army starting getting significant funding (allthough not enough)


----------



## lilinnocentcountrygurl (22 Sep 2008)

I am not a liberal voter and probabl never will be... So i will not be voting liberal


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Sep 2008)

Greetings to all,

Although I am a prairie lad born and bred in the wheatfields of southern Saskatchewan, I no longer live in Canada anymore, so I will not be voting this year.  If I was to vote, it would NOT be Liberal. Thats written in stone.

Happy days to all,

OWDU


----------



## TCBF (22 Sep 2008)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> ...as dief and pearson didnt need to replace that much equipment under their reign). ...



- You mean other than the Mid-Canada Line, Pinetree Line, CF-101, CF-104, BOMARCS, Honest Johns, Nuclear Warheads, DDH 280s, M113 APC family (over 1,300 vehicles), M-109 SP 155mm howitzers, C-130 Hercules, CC-115 Buffalos, Boeing 707, CF-5, re-fitting HMCS Bonaventure (then scrapping it), adding two more Regular Armoured Regiments...


----------



## TacticalW (24 Sep 2008)

"Hell no", I very much disagree with his position on countless issues and I "really" don't want the liberals to downplay our country any more than they have in the last few decades before Harper and Hillier came about. I'm afraid I loath everything that is liberal.


----------



## Harley Sailor (24 Sep 2008)

I knew when the Liberals had their leadership race it would be for leader of the opposition.  Dion fills that position nicely.  He will never get my vote and they will have to have another leadership race before I go back to voting Liberal.


----------



## onecat (24 Sep 2008)

I respect Canada, and could never vote foe vote the Liberals their the worst party anyone could vote for.  And now under Dion their even worst.  The Green shift is nothing more than a new way to tax more things... and the Liberals love to tax.


----------



## top4u20 (24 Sep 2008)

I will be voting Conservative....why?

Not going to screw up a good thing. Remember history tends to repeat itself. Lets get a majority government so we can even have a government.

Cheers


----------



## Rodahn (24 Sep 2008)

TacticalW said:
			
		

> few decades before Harper and Hillier came about.



You seem to forget the Hillier was appointed by Mr. Martin, the last Liberal PM. 

I personally still have not decided who to vote for, as I do not vote along party lines, but for the candidate that I believe will represent the riding the best.


----------



## PanaEng (24 Sep 2008)

I have always voted C but, interestingly enough, I would have voted Liberal if Iggy was the leader and Colin Kenny the defence min in waiting or maybe even Dallaire.

Fat chance however as the liberals have gone too far to the left and the conservatives do not seem too far to the right anymore.

In reference to levels of defence spending, I think Trudeau had to spend that much due to the commitments of previous gov; otherwise the decline would have started sooner. Mulrooney could not spend as much as Beatty wanted due to the economic conditions at the time and the budget commitments already introduced. What the article that referenced the defence budget levels did not mention was that the Trudeau defence budget was already in decline compared to the Pearson and Dief budgets.

Sorry, no references. If it bugs you, look it up and prove me wrong  ;D


----------



## Harley Sailor (24 Sep 2008)

The Conservatives governed Canada for over forty of the country's first seventy years of existence. However, out of the last 100 years the Conservatives have spent the majority of their history in opposition as the nation's number two federal party, behind the Liberals.  In fact they have only been in power 24.5 years.  The Liberals govern until they get so corruped we need a change.  Then we put the Conservatives in for a turm or two until the liberals clean house.  Then we put them back in.  It is past time for them to start cleaning their house.


----------



## onecat (26 Sep 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> You seem to forget the Hillier was appointed by Mr. Martin, the last Liberal PM.
> 
> I personally still have not decided who to vote for, as I do not vote along party lines, but for the candidate that I believe will represent the riding the best.



I could never understand why someone would vote that way.  The candidates might be local, but once they get to Ottawa they vote along party lines.  I can't remember a MP who picked riding over party.  Oh wait I do know of one, Jean Chrétien.  But I think most people viewed riding support as pork barreling.


----------



## crystalrh (26 Sep 2008)

This is my first time voting for a PM... I'm really not too sure who I want to vote for yet. If Justin Trudeau was running, I'd be 100% sure I would vote for him. I heard he was running for something, not sure what though.
Here's the way I see it:
Stephen Harper did an OK job as PM.  He was certainly not outstanding, but he didn't mess up like Paul Martin.
It seems that although the Torries did a not bad of a job at making a minority government work, it IS time for a majority. (Which most likely rules out the NDP)
I am totally neutral, as I'm rather new to this whole voting thing, but I wouldn't want Stephane Dion as our leader. Especially living in Saskatchewan! He's admitted that Sask. would be one of the hardest hit provinces with his "carbon tax".

Overall, no one is standing out in my eyes. I'm not really seeing anything extraordinary, but it's likely I'll vote conservative.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2008)

crystalrh said:
			
		

> This is my first time voting for a PM... I'm really not too sure who I want to vote for yet. If Justin Trudeau was running, I'd be 100% sure I would vote for him. I heard he was running for something, not sure what though.



And why would you do that?  Because he is cute, or what?


----------



## crystalrh (26 Sep 2008)

Haha not at all.
I think he's got the right idea about Canada.
He would like to support the arts in our country, because we do have TONS of talent here, but there is not nearly enough funding to support our artists. He has seen his father be the PM, he's still young and can relate with the younger voters (which is a big thing these days), and with a little more experience under his belt I think he would in the future be a great PM if he gets the chance.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2008)

crystalrh said:
			
		

> Haha not at all.
> I think he's got the right idea about Canada.
> He would like to support the arts in our country, because we do have TONS of talent here, but there is not nearly enough funding to support our artists. He has seen his father be the PM, he's still young and can relate with the younger voters (which is a big thing these days), and with a little more experience under his belt I think he would in the future be a great PM if he gets the chance.



What is so special about the Arts?  The Conservatives made a 8% increase in payments to the Arts.  Now they want more.

The Arts should be like any other segment of Canadian society.  If a business of any nature can not survive on its own, then that means there is no market, or mismanagement, or something else wrong with their business/product.  Why should the Arts be any different?  If there is no market for an Artist's product, be it music, sculpture, graffiti, or whatever, why should they be subsidized.  

Does the Canadian Government need to subsidize every walk of life in this country?  

We have to stop subsidizing failing businesses as well.    There is no need paying Tax Payers monies for something that no one wants or needs.

Anyone seen that giant spider in front of the National Art Gallery?    :


----------



## GAP (26 Sep 2008)

> he's still young and can relate with the younger voters (which is a big thing these days), and with a little more experience under his belt I think he would in the future be a great PM if he gets the chance.



Soooo.....he's young and can relate with the younger voters, but you want him older (like the guys in there now that have gained experience) so he could become PM........okay.......


----------



## crystalrh (26 Sep 2008)

Surely the businesses must stand on their own, but what about schools? If we had more successful schools like the Vancouver Film School, artists could take advantage of that instead of going south of the border to go to a decent arts school. Before I decided I wanted to join the CF, I wanted to be a musician, but Canada has really nothing to offer, and its tough for a Canadian artist to really pursue a strong career.
And what I'm saying about his youth... Is he appeals to young voters right now (which he'll try and hold on to), future voters included. Even in a few years he'll still be young (as of now he's 36).


----------



## midget-boyd91 (26 Sep 2008)

crystalrh said:
			
		

> He has seen his father be the PM, he's still young and can relate with the younger voters (which is a big thing these days),



Yet one more reason why I think people should have to do something constructive for the country in order to vote, rather than just be 18. 
I'm well aware of my age, but bear with me. Unless they actually spend time following politics closely, most young voters I've spoken to tend to vote for someone because because they're the most likeable, most anti-US/Bush and most environmental.
I think it would be nice if people actually had to add to the country to vote (within reason)......Starship Troopers, anyone?


Midget


----------



## GAP (26 Sep 2008)

crystalrh said:
			
		

> And what I'm saying about his youth... Is he appeals to young voters right now (which he'll try and hold on to), future voters included. Even in a few years he'll still be young (as of now he's 36).



So by the time he gets in, gains parliamentary experience, works his way up the party hierarchy, runs and gets leadership of the Liberal party, he should be what......43-45....maybe a bit older,......gosh that's the same age as a lot of those OLD guys.....sheesh....you just can't win......


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (26 Sep 2008)

crystalrh said:
			
		

> Surely the businesses must stand on their own, but what about schools? If we had more successful schools like the Vancouver Film School, artists could take advantage of that instead of going south of the border to go to a decent arts school. Before I decided I wanted to join the CF, I wanted to be a musician, but Canada has really nothing to offer, and its tough for a Canadian artist to really pursue a strong career.
> And what I'm saying about his youth... Is he appeals to young voters right now (which he'll try and hold on to), future voters included. Even in a few years he'll still be young (as of now he's 36).



Crystal, I just want to ask you about some of the assumptions you seem to be making in your statements (and I'm not judging you harshly because to be honest a lot of times these mantras are so often repeated in the media that no one even questions them).

1)  If the government has $1 million to spend on education subsidies, why should it go to the arts, as opposed to say medicine?  I would contend that the number of dollars for education subsidy should always be looked at as a fixed pool as we as taxpayers are not a limitless resource.  Ergo, ever dollar of spending should always be assessed by the simple rule of "Is there anything else that would provide a better ROI for the average Canadian than what we're proposing?"  In the case of arts spending, I think it's very hard to make a case that it should take priority over anything.  Medical training.  Medical Equipment.  Medical Salaries.  Water Treatment Infrastructure.  Road Infrastructure.  Renewable Energy Generation.  Debt Reduction. Etc.  Etc.  Etc.  

2)  Why is that artists are entitled to be subsidized at all?  They appear to believe they are entitled to be paid by government (which means your taxes, my taxes, etc.) to do what they love to do.  Well the newsflash is (and you'll find this out more when you're older) that as a worker, your job often sucks.  It's hard.  It's tiring.  It's stressful.  And yet everyday the non-artists get up out of bed, suck it up, so that we can make ends meet with our disposable income that's left over after paying our taxes.  The point being that frankly I'm resentful that my government deems it worthy to take ANY money from me and hand it over to 'artists' who wish to follow their spirit guide on a trip of enlightenment.  Bluntly, I have no problem with artists (I actually oil paint in my spare time which isn't much considering the amount of overtime I work to make my ends meet), but if they want to pursue their art, they need to do it on their own dime....

By the way, re: Trudeau Jr., beware falling for charisma over substance.  It's easy to talk in platitudes on topics.  What you need is the guy (or girl) who can point you the direction they're going and then draw their own detailed blueprints.


Cheers, Matthew.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Sep 2008)

If you want a strong Defence Force and keep your guns, vote Conservative.

End of story as I have always seen it  ;D

EDIT: Although I've missed the past three Cdn federal elections (my first fed election vote was in the late 70's), why is every time I hear the word Truedeau, I think of fuddle-duddle, the ruination and de-unification of our Defence Force, Mick Jagger, and of course Margret's pantiless and hairy beaver being exposed in our faces in that infamous B&W pic! Crikey, I can never forget that pic ever  > . 

Keep Trudeau's out of politics PLEASE - gag.

OWDU


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (26 Sep 2008)

I will not vote for the liberals, or the ndp, or the greens, or the tories......

I aupport the NL first party, but they are not in my riding, so I will probably spoil the ballot.

As much as I dont like harper, the tories are the only party that knows anything about defenc,e and who is willing to beef up the military, not put it into anorexia


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Sep 2008)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> I will not vote for the liberals, or the ndp, or the greens, or the tories......
> 
> I aupport the NL first party, but they are not in my riding, so I will probably spoil the ballot.
> 
> As much as I dont like harper, the tories are the only party that knows anything about defenc,e and who is willing to beef up the military, not put it into anorexia



Of course spoiling your ballot is your right. However, many would say by doing so you abrogate your right to have a say, bitch about the outcome or complain about what happens after the election. Just a thought.


----------



## GAP (26 Sep 2008)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> I will not vote for the liberals, or the ndp, or the greens, or the tories......
> 
> I aupport the NL first party, but they are not in my riding, so I will probably spoil the ballot.
> 
> As much as I dont like harper, the tories are the only party that knows anything about defenc,e and who is willing to beef up the military, not put it into anorexia



That'll show'm........... :


----------



## Hot Lips (26 Sep 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> Soooo.....he's young and can relate with the younger voters, but you want him older (like the guys in there now that have gained experience) so he could become PM........okay.......


Add a few "likes" in there GAP and you would have the valley girls nailed for sure... :rofl:

HL

Voting anything but Conservative is indeed as PN has put it...will put the forces into "anorexia"...totally agree!!


----------



## aesop081 (26 Sep 2008)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> so I will probably spoil the ballot.



 :

Why dont you just stay home instead. End result would be the same and you would save some gas in the process.


----------



## crystalrh (26 Sep 2008)

Even with Justin being 45ish, thats still pretty young for PM.
And I should add, its a generalized statement to say that young voters are just young voters. Alot of us really do know whats going on in the news, and if those who don't, don't care enough to vote at all (which is sad, really, but it happens)
I'm not gonna get into a big war here, I think we might have very different opinions. I have my points, as you have yours, and in the future my mind might change, but right now I think it's great that Justin is looking to pursue a career in politics. I'm not saying artists are more important than medical, military, or what have you, I believe that they do deserve a chance too.
ANYway...
As for this year (like I stated before) I will likely vote for Harper.


----------



## 2 Cdo (26 Sep 2008)

crystalrh said:
			
		

> Even with Justin being 45ish, thats still pretty young for PM.
> And I should add, its a generalized statement to say that young voters are just young voters. Alot of us really do know whats going on in the news, and if those who don't, don't care enough to vote at all (which is sad, really, but it happens)
> I'm not gonna get into a big war here, I think we might have very different opinions. I have my points, as you have yours, and in the future my mind might change, but right now I think it's great that Justin is looking to pursue a career in politics. I'm not saying artists are more important than medical, military, or what have you, I believe that they do deserve a chance too.
> ANYway...
> As for this year (like I stated before) I will likely vote for Harper.



In the case of Trudeaus running. Like father, like son. So I hope that any spawn of PET's never get's an opportunity to finish the job of ruining Canada that his father started. :threat:


----------



## crystalrh (26 Sep 2008)

"like father like son" I do kind of agree, especially if Bush is any example...
I still don't agree with the liberals carbon tax plan, so there are a few things I disagree with as far as Trudeau.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Sep 2008)

crystalrh said:
			
		

> "like father like son" I do kind of agree, especially if Bush is any example...
> I still don't agree with the liberals carbon tax plan, so there are a few things I disagree with as far as Trudeau.



 : - Oh please.....

Dear crystalrh,

Cut the Bush anti US crap now. Anyone in that chair regardless of party lines is in the hot seat, especially when fighting a war.

If you think he went to war in Iraq over his Dad and an attempted assasination plot by Saddam, you'll beleive all that 9-11 conspiracy crap.

Your comprehension of reality is showing. 

I reckon you'll vote Liberal.

KINDLY stick to the topic at hand please, and without bringing in this all too often heard anti US propaganda.

Thanking you in advance.

OWDU
Operation Iraqi Freedom Veteran


----------



## onecat (26 Sep 2008)

crystalrh said:
			
		

> Surely the businesses must stand on their own, but what about schools? If we had more successful schools like the Vancouver Film School, artists could take advantage of that instead of going south of the border to go to a decent arts school. Before I decided I wanted to join the CF, I wanted to be a musician, but Canada has really nothing to offer, and its tough for a Canadian artist to really pursue a strong career.
> And what I'm saying about his youth... Is he appeals to young voters right now (which he'll try and hold on to), future voters included. Even in a few years he'll still be young (as of now he's 36).




You want someone with a family background, someone who's dad was PM, what about Ben Mulroney.  It actually talks artists everyday in his line of work.  Do think he would be good a PM?  Or is it you just just think Justin genes are better?  Both families are hung up on the charter and come from Quebec.. what more could ask for?


----------



## Rodahn (27 Sep 2008)

radiohead said:
			
		

> You want someone with a family background, someone who's dad was PM, what about Ben Mulroney.  It actually talks artists everyday in his line of work.  Do think he would be good a PM?  Or is it you just just think Justin genes are better?  Both families are hung up on the charter and come from Quebec.. what more could ask for?



You queried why I don't vote upon party lines earlier..... You've just answered your own question as far as I am personally concerned.


----------



## crystalrh (27 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> : - Oh please.....
> 
> Dear crystalrh,
> 
> ...



I wasn't about to get anywhere close into US politics. I was just using him as an example. If you read my posts before, I've already mentioned (more than once) I would not be voting Liberal. I too, am from Saskatchewan (You've mentioned you are in several posts), and don't want much of what the liberals have to offer right now.
And no, I'm not a believer of all that "9-11 conspiracy crap"
I didn't mean to offend anyone, and my post wasn't anything like what you made it to be.


----------



## Gager (27 Sep 2008)

radiohead said:
			
		

> You want someone with a family background, someone who's dad was PM, what about Ben Mulroney.  It actually talks artists everyday in his line of work.  Do think he would be good a PM?  Or is it you just just think Justin genes are better?  Both families are hung up on the charter and come from Quebec.. _what more could ask for?_



That they are also lawyers from Quebec ... we need more of those.

----

Regarding art - are we speaking about art or a manufactured culture with a Canada logo in the ending credits? Art is created every day regardless of national boundaries and so long as it is created it shouldn't matter where it comes from - what we all want is something to enjoy.  Some of the best art has been (and will continue to be) created by the 'starving artists' of the world as opposed to government grants. (and potential content constraints that come with such an arrangement)   I'd prefer the art I see be personal, from the heart and raw. Support and grants make me leary of the direction of the piece and can manifest towards more of a light propaganda. 

Art isn't a road to stardom and fame. Most of them fail. If you have to rely on the man to get by then I'd find it necessary to invoke the wisdom of Heinlein: "A government sponsored artist is an incompetent whore"


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Sep 2008)

crystalrh said:
			
		

> ....my post wasn't anything like what you made it to be.



Your words not mine, and I was being polite, I don't make things to be!

If you want to have a go at me, use the PM, like I said please stick to the topic at hand.

OWDU


----------



## crystalrh (27 Sep 2008)

I'm not trying to fight with you lol, I was just saying I wasn't getting into US politics although you said I was getting into all that conspiracy stuff. anyway, I won't be coming back to this thread, I never meant for it to turn into an argument!
I'm sorry!


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Sep 2008)

A polite, informative and friendly PM is inbound.

Mods please delete posts 50, 52 and 53, as they are a waste of bandwidth (that is if you see fit to  ).

Thanks,

Wes


----------



## a_majoor (30 Sep 2008)

crystalrh said:
			
		

> This is my first time voting for a PM... I'm really not too sure who I want to vote for yet. If Justin Trudeau was running, I'd be 100% sure I would vote for him. I heard he was running for something, not sure what though.
> Here's the way I see it:
> Stephen Harper did an OK job as PM.  He was certainly not outstanding, but he didn't mess up like Paul Martin.
> It seems that although the Torries did a not bad of a job at making a minority government work, it IS time for a majority. (Which most likely rules out the NDP)
> ...



Perhaps you would have a better idea of who to vote for if you laid out the principles that drive your life and decision making, then compared it to the political parties actual record(s) of achievement. (I do not say their platforms for the simple reason that most parties tend to be a bit...."flexible"......with what they promise). While it is true the NDP don't have a Federal record, you can look at their record in Ontario or Saskatchewan (in fact, look at the marked contrast between Sask's economy and prospects today under the Saskatchewan Party vs decades of NDP rule [yes, I'm partisan  >]) . The Green party has no record to fall back on, but since their policies seem to be replicated amongst the other parties (and their leader has essentially called for their supporters to engage in strategic voting rather than support the Green Party); I suggest they can be discounted for now.

As for young Trudeau, I had the misfortune to sit through an uninspiring speech he gave, and have seen him repeat many socialist tropes in press interviews (before the election and while campaigning as a Liberal), so if he were running in my riding, I would not cast a ballot for him.


----------



## Rodahn (1 Oct 2008)

Well I have finally decided who to vote for.....


I detest all of the party leaders, and the local candidates do not impress me either......


I have decided to vote for the one with the most signs in the riding....


Therefore I'm voting for the "For Sale" Party.


----------



## AlphaQup (1 Oct 2008)

I'm not voting for the Liberals, will most likely vote Conservative. That being said, if Harper wins a majority I hope he changes the Afghanistan Missions end date of 2011 since it seems like that might be pulling out before the job is done. Something he initially was against.


----------



## Jacqueline (1 Oct 2008)

Here's another Liberal vote right here for the record...


----------



## aesop081 (1 Oct 2008)

Miss JDro said:
			
		

> Here's another Liberal vote right here for the record...



Liberals are soft on crime ( especialy youth crime) so that certainly explains your vote.


----------



## Celticgirl (1 Oct 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Therefore I'm voting for the "For Sale" Party.




 :rofl:


----------



## helpup (1 Oct 2008)

I will be voting Conservative, more for the man in power already then for the other 3 choices, ( err OK make that the other choice )

I do not vote on party lines.  I like to think of myself as a conservative Liberal at heart, as mentioned earlier I find it amusing that there are those who will always vote for their party even if the leader of that party is not what they really wanted. In other words they are saying " this guy must be OK as he is a (insert your party here) or it beats having ( insert not your party here).  Or there are those out there who vote for one or the other for no other reason then they always have.  Now that is really sad.  

I am not a fan of the Luberals of the moment and have some issues with the Conservatives.  The NDP in their past and present incarnation will always have me look at them with suspicion.  The Green Party, well they need allot more seasoning first.  Having said all this if a situation arose that had a party in power that was so wrong for what I want or have been in power too long and my personal choice was not going to win the local MP game, Then I would vote for the nearest competitor who would likely win. ( again generally between two choices but conceivably more ) Mind you I was not part of that backlash that had the NDP voted in Ontario ( yes I know this is for Federal but I vote the same way for provincial anyway ) 

So although I tend to vote Conservative allot, I could, would and have voted liberal. NDP has gotten my strategic vote once ( did not put them in power )

I find it interesting that people are mulling around Justin Trudeau even though he is a rookie politician, from what I have been following of his life views and beliefs.  He scares me as much as what I imagine people fear Harper for.


Anyone else find it funny that with our system we vote local MP's more often then not to get the leader of the party in.  Even though I am sure there are candidates who would be better at representing the constituents then whom we voted for


----------



## Jacqueline (1 Oct 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Liberals are soft on crime ( especialy youth crime) so that certainly explains your vote.



I'm not a criminal, nor do i condone criminalism, I simply trust the Liberal party more because they didn't get scared and call an early election. It's about confidence.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Oct 2008)

Miss JDro said:
			
		

> I'm not a criminal, nor do i condone criminalism, I simply trust the Liberal party more because they didn't get scared and call an early election. It's about confidence.


So 33 months of them being in power, and just having an election now, is early in your book?


Oh, wait, I forgot, *don't* feed the trolls.

Beav


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2008)

Miss JDro said:
			
		

> I'm not a criminal, nor do i condone criminalism, I simply trust the Liberal party more because they didn't get scared and call an early election. It's about confidence.



What are you talking about?  The Liberal Government's that I have known have always done one of two things:

1.     Not done anything, hoping that if they ignored a problem, the problem would go away; and

2.     Dealt with problems in a panic, kneejerk fashion creating more of a problem than a solution.

I guess you forgot their Gun Registry and the Gomery Inquiry as well as so many other Liberal fiasco's.


----------



## helpup (1 Oct 2008)

ummm what about the early election the liberals did under Cretian?


----------



## helpup (1 Oct 2008)

Miss JDro said:
			
		

> I'm not a criminal, nor do i condone criminalism, I simply trust the Liberal party more because they didn't get scared and call an early election. It's about confidence.



For that mater you really don't know Harper at all, being called many things. But scared and calling the election is not one of them.  Actually from all pundits no mater how they like or hate it most admit that calling it now was pretty swift on his part. He has been noted for being a chess player when it comes to politics and a grand master at that.  ( I could be wrong but I believe that quote was from a non Conservative political observer ).

I would also say out of all the candidates with the possible exception of Mr Jack Layton he ooozes confidence.  So if that is your criteria ( confidence ) then have fun voting against your own words.


----------



## FastEddy (1 Oct 2008)

Miss JDro said:
			
		

> Here's another Liberal vote right here for the record...




Having been a Liberal supporter for ever, on this occasion and in all good conscience and considering the routes and transgressions the past two Liberal PM's and party have traveled, I have decided to give the other guy a chance. 

Lets face it, they/he can't do any worse. Regardless of the number of registered parties, there is only one logical and qualified choice.

If one only out of loyalty or habit would vote for the Liberals, then I seriously question their concern for the welfare of their Country.  If Mr. Harper doesn't deliver or perform, he's seen what the population can do and not let him try for another ten or twelve terms.

On a lighter note, if I were asked to characterise our choices of Party Leaders I'd envision them as,
Mr. Layton as a Fox hoping to get into the Chicken Coup - Mr. Dion as a Weasel trying to get into the Chicken Coup - Mr Harper as a German Shepard trying to figure out how to keep the Fox and Weasel out of the Chicken Coup. That's why I'm voting for Mr. Harper, because we all know what Foxes and Weasels can do to a Chicken Coup.


----------



## onecat (1 Oct 2008)

Miss JDro said:
			
		

> I'm not a criminal, nor do i condone criminalism, I simply trust the Liberal party more because they didn't get scared and call an early election. It's about confidence.



just for the record are you forgetting all the time Dion was going to call election over this issue or that issue that... only deciding when the polls didn't show he would win, Dion back down.  If its all about confidence why are you trusting the Liberals.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Oct 2008)

I have a challenge in my own riding.

I have been a long supporter of the Conservative party since 1996, after I tore up my Liberal Membership card after John Nunziata was expelled by then Prime Minister Chretien, for voting against the budget due to the Liberals breaking the election promise of eliminating the GST.

When I first moved to my riding, I continued to vote Conservative.  However, I have found out since that in my riding I have a very strong, and good Liberal Member.  He has gone to bat for my neighbours and myself on numerous occasions when we have contacted him (It's neat, once again I am living with political minded neighbours, and it is invigorating!).

So what to do.

Continue to ask questions, get in contact with all the candidates and see what their strengths and weknesses are.  First question, who would they appoint as their personal advisor if they win    .

dileas

tess


----------



## onecat (1 Oct 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I have a challenge in my own riding.
> 
> I have been a long supporter of the Conservative party since 1996, after I tore up my Liberal Membership card after John Nunziata was expelled by then Prime Minister Chretien, for voting against the budget due to the Liberals breaking the election promise of eliminating the GST.
> 
> ...




Its not really a challenge, no matter who vote for, your MP or MMP will vote the party line if they want to stay in that party.  Your Liberal member might be a nice guy and work for your neighours, but in the end he or she is going to vote Liberal.  Their going to vote for the green shift, increasing your taxes, banning hand guns all the the other things the Liberal Party polices presented by Dion from the opposition chair or from the PMO's office.  

Canada is party based political system, unless you vote someone who is independent and will vote their mind  with each and every vote... your voting the party.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Oct 2008)

Miss JDro said:
			
		

> I'm not a criminal, nor do i condone criminalism



Are you sure? ? ?

op:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Oct 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Are you sure? ? ?
> 
> op:



Knock it off.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Oct 2008)

I will vote Liberal when hell freezes over, and with global warming happening (according to Dion) the Devil ordered some A/C installed yesterday. >


----------



## Old Naval Guard (7 Aug 2010)

Never in a million years, would I ever vote Liberal :gunnerretty much summons up the feelings I have toward that party. I vote Conseravtive. No real choice, i dont like the NDP anti-defence polices. Cheers Old Naval Guard


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (7 Aug 2010)

thumbs up for necroposting... :boring:


----------



## LineJumper (7 Aug 2010)

Nothing wrong with a little necro now and then. Strangely I've soldiered the entire duration of my voting life and didn't miss it. I know, I know if you don't vote, then don't b****. I've not cast a ballot in that time and have no regrets. It is interesting how wrapped up people get WRT politics and religion. I guess in a nutshell I don't do politics nor religion, they may get me to the ground, but will have nothing to do with putting me in the ground. To that I leave my family and friends.


----------

